# My new website for fish-y photos



## sumertiw (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to invite you all to visit my new website that I made for my fish-y photos.
You can download free wallpapers too 
Please let me know how did you like it.

www.playsofrays.com










Thanks,
Sumer.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Great photos - tack sharp and well composed! I especially like that you included a bit of the surrounding in some of them. My favorite it probably the multi spitting sand!

I also really like the beta blowing bubbles! I am assuming the bubbles are added in PS? If so, great use of the digital darkroom to add even more interest to an image :thumb:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

The painfully obvious watermark on all the pictures kills it for me.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't really see a water mark, AMAZING PICTURES! Seems you have a skill in photography.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

the photos are lovely... it's a shame we live in a world where people are so prone to steal another's work that watermarks are necessary, but alas... it seems they are... the photos are still quite lovely! thank you for sharing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Wow nice pictures!


----------



## andywoolloo (Apr 12, 2014)

the one with the fish spitting sand out is awesome!! and the catfish one, is it a syno?

awesome shots :thumb:


----------

